
Ask HN: Are There Any Play by Email Games? - Something1234
I just saw https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18577842 where somebody used SES to collect spam emails. It reminded me that somebody posted a play by email game to here a couple of years ago. Does anybody know what that game was and if it&#x27;s still around? I&#x27;m also interested in any other play by email games. If there&#x27;s enough interest I might try my hand at writing such a game, and putting together a serverless stack to run it.
======
dvtrn
Chess by email can be fun, long-but fun. Longest game with a childhood friend
and fellow chess nerd lasted 3 months (our longest game in real life: 6
hours).

Kicker was: we couldn't talk outside of that email thread. No text, no calls,
see each other in public? Nothing more but a head nod of respect.

------
rwdim
Check out [http://www.flyingbuffalo.com](http://www.flyingbuffalo.com) .. play
by mail and play by email

